# Parnis GMT Rootbeer Automatique



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose une revue d'une montre chinoise hommage de la Rolex GMT Master Rootbeer. Il s'agit de la *Parnis GMT Rootbeer*


----------

